# Nueva Sala de Física Clásica, Memorial David Flores



## anilandro (Jun 26, 2009)

En el museo de CCA tenemos el placer de invitaros a visitar la nueva sala multitemática de Física Clásica, dedicada en exclusiva a la ingente labor de nuestro compañero y amigo David Flores.

Se puede acceder a ella desde la página de inicio de CCA:  http://sites.google.com/site/circuciencia/
O bien desde el Vestíbulo del Museo: http://sites.google.com/site/circuciencia/0005-museo

Saludos a todos


----------



## rash (Jun 26, 2009)

Muchas gracias por su invitación, soy de los que piensa que es muy necesario compartir la ciencia, tecnología y conocimientos en éstos tiempos tan raros en los que vivimos, de ahí depende el futuro de las siguientes generaciones.
Tenemos internet como herramienta fundamental para unirnos más y hacer más fuerza, no lo desaprovechemos!

Es un placer.

Rash.


----------



## unleased! (Jun 30, 2009)

Muy buena la página anilandro!

Llevo unos dias navegando por ella y la verdad que los aportes hechos por usted y sus amigos en esa web son, como poco impresionantes. Se ve que plasmais gran cantidad de conocimientos de los que buena parte yo desconocía. Creo que, no solo yo, si no muchísima gente agradecerá el esfuerzo realizado por todos ustedes para brindar toda esa sabiduría, con el propósito de que cada día se aprenda una cosa nueva.

Un abrazo para todos ustedes, espero que siga creciendo el museo incesantemente.

Saludos!


----------

